# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  What am I?

## Patrick Long



----------


## AaronP

One of those weird lightbulbs with the plastic crap on them.

----------


## Patrick Long

Nope..

----------


## CoolioTiffany

One of those think rubber bouncy balls filled with air and they light up when you bounce them :Very Happy:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

OOOORRRRR one of those lightbulbs with the thin plastic around them.  I used to have this night light that was pink and had the rubber stuff around it :Very Happy: 

OOOORRRRRRR it can be just a light bulb with the plastic around it. :Very Happy:

----------


## Patrick Long

Not a lightbulb. Also not a bouncy ball

----------


## Stalker Jesus

some kind of alien yolk? or a plant?

----------


## het.pied

herpes up close?

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (02-05-2010)

----------


## wilomn

I swallowed one of those once.

It was a heck of a trip.

----------

_dc4teg_ (02-05-2010),Foschi Exotic Serpents (02-05-2010),singingtothewheat (02-06-2010)

----------


## JUNKyardHOE

is it a pollen spore?

----------


## Jerhart

A small cat?

----------


## Jerhart

...no wait


...a large cat?

----------


## Jyson

Dog's chew toy?

----------


## blackcrystal22

I have plugs with those.

Is it an earring ball or a plug?

----------


## SnowAngel

> I have plugs with those.
> 
> Is it an earring ball or a plug?


That was my guess to!

----------


## Patrick Long

Nope...good guesses though

----------


## ItsMichael805

for some reason the strings look like glue to me
maybe a glueball? idk

----------


## bamf64

It looks to me like blown glass. my freind does things like that

----------


## boasandballs

blown glass was my guess also.

----------


## 771subliminal

looks like a tongue ring

----------


## 771subliminal

you know you gotta tell what it is one day

----------


## Kaorte

The sun????

----------


## The Rev

Blown glass...

----------


## Patrick Long

Ok I will spill.


It is a 25 cent plastic toy container lid, that I spray painted orange then put dobs of silicone sealant all over it. I lit the underside with a flashlight.

----------


## Shieny

> Ok I will spill.
> 
> 
> It is a 25 cent plastic toy container lid, that I spray painted orange then put dobs of silicone sealant all over it. I lit the underside with a flashlight.



....wow LOL

----------


## Twosnakes

> Ok I will spill.
> 
> 
> It is a 25 cent plastic toy container lid, that I spray painted orange then put dobs of silicone sealant all over it. I lit the underside with a flashlight.


Patrick, I understand I am a NB here but that is not fair! LOL!  It should at the very least be something recognizable to the general public!  :Smile: 

Very very cool pic tho!!!  What type camera are u using?  We are currently camera shopping to get cool pics of our cresties and BPs. 
Thanks!
Samara

----------


## JAMills

Patrick I want what you were on when you came up with that invention!

----------


## j_h_smith

> Ok I will spill.
> 
> 
> It is a 25 cent plastic toy container lid, that I spray painted orange then put dobs of silicone sealant all over it. I lit the underside with a flashlight.



Oh man, why did you give the answer, that was going to be next guess.  :Good Job: 

Jim Smith

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Boredom doesn't even begin to describe that act...   I bet you're a riot to be around in person. Do you have a shelf full of strange and discernable objects?   :Rolleyes2:   :Dancin' Banana:  

Thats just crazy man.. When I get bored I start cleaning..

----------

